# Dock Denon pour iPod et iPhone ???



## yul (12 Décembre 2008)

Salut,
Juste une petite question. J' ai acheté un dock ASD-3W de chez Denon, et il a un petit problème... Je m' explique, il n' arrive pas à lire le contenu de son iMac, il reconnait pourtant le réseau, il arrive à lire les stations radio, mais impossible de lire la bibliothèque de son iMac ...
Quelqu'un as-t' il eu des problèmes pour se connecter ??? Y a t'il une manipulation particulière ??? Car la notice est plutôt restreinte.
Par avance merci.
Yul
------------------


----------



## yul (12 Décembre 2008)

Personne ne connait ce dock ???


----------



## yul (16 Décembre 2008)

Toujours personne pour une petite info sur ce dock ???:rateau:


----------

